# 58661 and  58662



## garmab06 (May 6, 2008)

Is it appropiate to bill both codes when there is involvement and a pathology report . Dx codes  are  220 for 58661 and 568.0 and 614.6 .

Thank you
Garcia06- Arizona


----------

